# Problem with keylogger



## drvarunmehta (May 30, 2005)

I installed Free KGB Key Logger 1.87. I chose the option to hide it from the Start Menu, Explorer, Task Manager and Add/Remove Programs list.

The only way to open it is by the combination Ctrl+Alt+Shift+K. But when I try this, the program dosen't open. HijackThis dosen't show the process. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## shyam911 (May 30, 2005)

i know this is a silly solution but...try installing it again and this time dont choose the option to hide it from the Add/Remove prog files.


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (May 30, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> I installed Free KGB Key Logger 1.87. I chose the option to hide it from the Start Menu, Explorer, Task Manager and Add/Remove Programs list.
> 
> The only way to open it is by the combination Ctrl+Alt+Shift+K. But when I try this, the program dosen't open. HijackThis dosen't show the process. How do I get rid of it?



Try Winvestigator insttead.


----------



## saROMan (May 30, 2005)

well bud u must hav installed it some where in program files..or any other place ..so go to the Dir..Double click it again..to see if it works...if not uninstall it (guess uninstall link is in the folder only..)


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 31, 2005)

shyam911 said:
			
		

> i know this is a silly solution but...try installing it again and this time dont choose the option to hide it from the Add/Remove prog files.



this is actually a gud solution @shyam911


----------



## anandk (May 31, 2005)

boy r u in trouble !    

had similar trouble once with spytechs spyagent. managed to get out of it !let me download your kbg and try it on myself. will revert. lets hope sum1 finds solution by then.

'home keylogger' is freeware and  user-friendly !


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jun 1, 2005)

Use Invisible Keylogger.Works fine for me...


----------



## anandk (Jun 1, 2005)

downloaded and installed Free KGB Key Logger 1.87.

firstly, in the default state itself, i was unable to invoke the application
by pressing shift-cntrl-alt-K !    

when i ticked on 'launch in hidden mode' it said : this feature available 
only in 'key keylogger' ! next i launched the keylogger, and again tried 
shft-ctrl-alt-k. was still unable to invoke the application ! 

so i guess shft-ctrl-alt-k wdoes not work in the free version.       

like you, i went to the 'invisibility' section, and clicked : removed from 
unistall list, dont show in task bar, hide program folder, remove 
start-menu and desktop shortcuts. however, the process still shows in winpatrol !       
it also shows the start-up program as (also) called winlogon.exe.

adaware & spybot was unable to detect it.    

now for some good news :                  
SPYWARE DOCTOR detected it totally ! AND it removed it successefully.
So heres my advice. download, update and run spyware doctor to get rid of it completely ! if required run the scan in safe mode.   
download it from www.download.com !


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 1, 2005)

Already ran Spyware Doctor and got rid of the keylogger.
@anandk: Thanks for spending so much time to find a solution.


----------

